# Skull and Crossbones poison from the Ol Dump



## logueb (Feb 17, 2015)

Found this small poison today at the old dump that I dig at.  I almost tossed this one into the discard pile, thinking that it was just a plain small cobalt.  Glad that I took a closer look.[attachment=2-17-15 009.JPG] [attachment=2-17-15 011.JPG] [attachment=2-17-15 012.JPG]


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2015)

2 inches tall.  Appears to be marked S & D 74 on base.  Does anyone have any info on this poison? [attachment=2-17-15 013.JPG] [attachment=2-17-15 014.JPG]


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 17, 2015)

S & D is probably Sharp & Dohme. I haven't seen that one before. The poison guys will know more. It is a very nice bottle. Wish I had dug it !  Mitch


----------



## goodman1966 (Feb 17, 2015)

Found one (I think) on antiquebottlehunters.com. They list it as a KC-4.  One just ended on eBay, sold for 154.99. !  So that is a nice one !      Mitch


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Mitch.   I am digging through a previously dug portion of the dump.  The early diggers did not completely dig to the bottom of the dump.  They stopped at the rust layer which is as hard as cement during the summer and pours water in the winter.  This fell out of the four feet of dug dirt they piled on top.  You are correct, the one on antiquebottlehunters.com looks the same as mine.  But I could not locate the one that sold on ebay.  Do you remember the link?  Thanks again for the help.  Buster


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 18, 2015)

KC-4 it is. It's fairly scarce and desirable. $125+ if in excellent condition. Only comes in this size/color.


----------



## logueb (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Stephen,   I would say it is in excellent condition.  If I had not dug it myself, I would not have believed that it had been in a dump. I could not find any nicks, chips, or wear.  It cleaned up really good. Buster


----------



## groundsloth (Mar 20, 2015)

Super nice bottle.Love the skull & bones!


----------



## Ace31 (Mar 21, 2015)

Great looking little poison.


----------

